
Oracle exec: Open-source vendors locking down licences proves 'they were never - pplonski86
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/17/oracle_exec_opensource_vendors_locking_down_licenses_proves_they_were_never_really_open/
======
planck01
Oracle is not the bad guy because of being closed source. Oracle is the bad
guy because they will stop at nothing to screw their customers over and extort
the hell out of them.

I've experience with them taking out functionality we were using out of their
enterprise edition (replication) and then trying to sell it in a separate
product for millions. And then their start offer is 10 times the eventual
agreed figure because of us being 'loyal customers' , which means they first
try to get a 90% to 95% margin at least. I have experienced them buying
software company of a software product we were using and then greatly
increasing the prices while they are unable to support the product, because
they laid of all the original engineers. Also no upgrades ever anymore.

Even though they have some good products (well: the database and their gis
capabilities), much of what they touch turns into shit. Also given their
extortion methods, I nowadays try to avoid them as the plague. That's why they
are the bad guys. Never mind their licenses.

~~~
tabtab
Yip, I've heard many complaints about them. They seem more concerned about
tricking customers into coughing up cash than establishing a longer-term
relationship. Why would you buy more from somebody who keeps screwing you?

It's best to have at least two DB vendors in your shop, and remind them of
this when they get difficult.

